

Concurrent Downloads using NSOperationQueues - filipmares
http://eng.alphonsolabs.com/concurrent-downloads-using-nsoperationqueues/

======
shawnwall
Nice tutorial summarizing this useful action. The ASIHTTPRequest lib is also
good to note here as the ASINetworkQueue NSOperationQueue subclass allows for
tracking progress of the entire queue in addition to a few other useful
delegate methods

[http://allseeing-i.com/ASIHTTPRequest/How-to-
use#about_ASINe...](http://allseeing-i.com/ASIHTTPRequest/How-to-
use#about_ASINetworkQueues)

------
getsat
Here's an example of the kind of speedup you can see from proper usage of
NSOperationQueues: [http://tech.gilt.com/post/3187131303/tips-for-optimizing-
iph...](http://tech.gilt.com/post/3187131303/tips-for-optimizing-iphone-ipad-
applications)

Pretty impressive to see them running side by side.

------
eridius
This page doesn't mention it, but it's interesting to note that the
NSOperation subclass used here actually does all of its work on the main
thread.

